# ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНАЯ (Общая, для всех пользователей)



## Kosthenko (8 Мар 2016)

*МИЛЫЕ  )/. 



         *


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Дек 2016)

*               *Уважаемые,коллеги!  Позвольте мне от лица всех самых активных пользователей нашего   форума   -*   П О З Д  Р А В И Т Ь  С   Д Н Е М  Р О Ж Д Е Н И Я   и Н А С Т У П А Ю Щ И М  Н О В Ы М  2017  Г О Д О М!, * создателя и владельца GoldAccordion(а)   Вадима Карнитского!
         Пожелать здоровья,семейного благополучия,новых творческих идей,всегда хорошего и ровного настроения и конечно процветания GoldAccordion(a).! *Подпись  - ВСЕ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛИ ФОРУМА /*

   Как всегда  -   присоединяеться  и  Крокодил Генна.


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Янв 2017)

Всех православных: * **год.



*


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> *               *Уважаемые,коллеги!  Позвольте мне от лица всех самых активных пользователей нашего   форума   -*   П О З Д  Р А В И Т Ь  С   Д Н Е М  Р О Ж Д Е Н И Я   и Н А С Т У П А Ю Щ И М  Н О В Ы М  2017  Г О Д О М!, * создателя и владельца GoldAccordion(а)   Вадима Карнитского!
> Пожелать здоровья,семейного благополучия,новых творческих идей,всегда хорошего и ровного настроения и конечно процветания GoldAccordion(a).! *Подпись  - ВСЕ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛИ ФОРУМА /*
> 
> Как всегда  -   присоединяеться  и  Крокодил Генна.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Янв 2017)

Здоровья и благополучия.


----------



## acco (7 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за поздравление! 

Очень много разных, новых дел, как все разгребу, то займусь сайтом, а то "чуток" запустил  Спасибо что есть такие активные пользователи и отдельное спасибо пользователю *vev* (Евгению Воронцову).


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые коллеги!,как-то сложилось по жизни у нас,что мы всегда январь месяц проживаем и переживаем по 2-ум календарям,сплошные праздники.приятные новогодние заботы,каникулы,колядки,Рождество с днями рождений коллег..друзей,родственников и окружения в целом и на музыкантов возлагаеться особый и отвественный груз.Оглядываясь в прошедший 2016 год,хочу отметить и  добавить в свое инет окружение пользователей нашего форума,по  алфавиту:* vlabelous,Marina Baian.Omela58.* с которыми приходилось общаясь соприкасаться. познакомиться и поздравить их всех с* их январским Днем Рождения!* А сегодння еще *плюс* ко всем,  -  *День Рождения* и у нашего *модератора Евгения Воронцова,-vev*. Поздравляя  Вас всех,кто родился в январе   -  хотелось  пожелать здоровья. большого человеческого семейного счастья,любви,удовлетворения  в работе и любимых делах,мира в каждый дом! Модератора нашего форума Евгения,хочеться поблагодарить  и за отзывчивость и своевременно  оказываемую помощь нашим пользователям за выдержку и терпение,справедливость,за совладание  такой махины как наш форум!  Для всех январских  виновников,но и не только   -   звучит вот этот замечательный  вальс  *Сapricсio parigino *в исполнении*  Lorenzo Tundis*, автор: *M.Venturi,*в заключении - хочу поделиться  комплектом нот Pdf(+.-.mp3). а также всех пользователей *с Новым Годом*( по старому стилю).С уважением и добрыми пожеланиями  Kosthenko/


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2017)

*Kosthenko*,

Игорь! Спасибо за добрые слова!


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko писал:Присоединяюсь.
Женя, с Днем Рождения!


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Янв 2017)

Евгений! С Днюхой!
В 47 только всё начинается!!


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2017)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима, Саша

Спасибо за поздравления! Надеюсь, кое-что, будет еще и продолжаться, а не только начинаться


----------



## vlabelous (22 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги!,как-то сложилось по жизни у нас,что мы всегда январь месяц проживаем и переживаем по 2-ум календарям,сплошные праздники.приятные новогодние заботы,каникулы,колядки,Рождество с днями рождений коллег..друзей,родственников и окружения в целом и на музыкантов возлагаеться особый и отвественный груз.Оглядываясь в прошедший 2016 год,хочу отметить и  добавить в свое инет окружение пользователей нашего форума,по  алфавиту:* vlabelous,Marina Baian.Omela58.* с которыми приходилось общаясь соприкасаться. познакомиться и поздравить их всех с* их январским Днем Рождения!* А сегодння еще *плюс* ко всем,  -  *День Рождения* и у нашего *модератора Евгения Воронцова,-vev*. Поздравляя  Вас всех,кто родился в январе   -  хотелось  пожелать здоровья. большого человеческого семейного счастья,любви,удовлетворения  в работе и любимых делах,мира в каждый дом! Модератора нашего форума Евгения,хочеться поблагодарить  и за отзывчивость и своевременно  оказываемую помощь нашим пользователям за выдержку и терпение,справедливость,за совладание  такой махины как наш форум!  Для всех январских  виновников,но и не только   -   звучит вот этот замечательный  вальс  *Сapricсio parigino *в исполнении*  Lorenzo Tundis*, автор: *M.Venturi,*в заключении - хочу поделиться  комплектом нот Pdf(+.-.mp3). а также всех пользователей *с Нвым Годом*( по старому стилю).С уважением и добрами пожеланиями  Kosthenko/


----------



## vlabelous (22 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за поздравление!


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Окт 2017)




----------



## xhfujd (25 Окт 2017)

Друзья!Поздравляю вас с днем рождения.Всех вам благ.Я рад что есть такой сайт, есть такие бескорыстные люди!


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Окт 2017)

*Спасибо, коллеги, за поздравления!*


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте,уважаемые пользователи нашего форума! Сегодня, *28 декабря 2017 года*, наш владелец и создатель  *GoldAccordion*(а),*ВАДИМ КАРНИЦКИЙ*,отмечает и празднует *СВОЙ  ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ*,свое 30 летие,а пользователь Алексей( Аlex_Bond88,свое 29-ти летие,
по этому случаю *давайте поздравим* Вадима с этим *ЮБИЛЕЙНЫМ (Vadim Karnitsky )**[*] [/*]**
* событием,а Алексея с 29-ти летием и *пожелаем здоровья,семейного счастья,благополучия во всех их делах и начинаниях!* Хорошего и прекрасного настроения,с наступающими *Новогодними* *праздниками 2018 года* ,и их семьи - и *всегда сопутствующей удачи. Большое спасибо Вадиму Карницкому* за самую мирную,полезную и и очень нужную плошадку  для копочных и клавишных музыкантов самого различного жанра!Всего самого доброго и для Вас,Вадим и Вас Алексей,а также для пользователей нашего форума, звучит  cтаринное танго *Ole GUAPA автор A.MALANDO/*
Доброго дня!,Еще раз С ЮБИЛЕЕМ! и ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ВАС!                 Подпись: Все пользователи  форума GoldAccordion(а)                                                Примечание: Желающим подражать  Moretti и  Аndre Rieu  - 3 варианта файлы в формате Pdf(ранее у нас не публиковались) запакованы ниже в ZIP/


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Янв 2018)

*Дорогие коллеги!Всех с Новым Годом!*Здоровья и удачи!А  Mарину (MarinaBaian(43)).мою почитательницу с Днепра



  -  еще и c *Днем **Рождения!gwark(64),roland(63),hard(48),alexnik(35),acordil(34),vazonov(34)
*Для Вас Всех звучит не повторимый * Salvatore Adamo,оркестр под управлением        Paul Mauriat.*


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Янв 2018)

C Рождеством Христовым!Всем здоровья и удачи!С уважением  -  Kosthenko/.


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Янв 2018)

Пользователей форума с КРЕЩЕНИЕМ ГОСПОДНИМ! И ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ ОТ БОГА!


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Апр 2018)




----------



## Kosthenko (14 Окт 2018)

Уважаемые пользователи GoldAccordeona!                                C православным праздником: ПОКРОВОМ СВЯТОЙ БОГОРОДИЦЫ!           С уважением  -  Kosthenko/  Всем здоровья,хорошего настроения и приятного общения!


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Окт 2018)

Уважаемый,Иван Карпович!Примите  наилучшие поздравления от всех пользователей и  коллег дружественных сайтов,по случаю Дня рождения!Зоровья,хорошего настроения и успехов в творческих делах.Большое спасибо за Ваш бескорыстный труд в самых различных разделах музыкальных форумов!


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Окт 2018)

Спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Мар 2019)

Всех ммилых дам нашего форума с женским праздником 8-е Марта.Пожелания: здоровья и хорошего настроений.За милых дам!!!!


----------



## vev (8 Мар 2019)

Позволю себе от лица администрации ресурса поздравить милых дам с праздником и пожелать всего самого наилучшего: любви, спокойствия, мира и взаимопонимания в семье! Успехов в музыкальном творчестве и не только! Ну а мы постараемся быть достойными Вас!


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Дек 2020)

acco * с Днём рождения!*


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Дек 2022)

acco с днём рождения!


----------



## acco (28 Дек 2022)

ivankarpovich, спасибо большое!


----------

